# AW 4 Gear break in and lube?



## jamie6799588 (Apr 16, 2009)

Any recommendations on the break in of the AW 4 gear and what is the "proper" lube" to use the the plastic drivetrain?

Thanks.


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Same tuning/ break-in procedures as tjets/TO's/Afx cars. And a little lithium grease for the gears, or the red oil.


----------



## jamie6799588 (Apr 16, 2009)

o.k.....Thanks....I'll try it.


----------



## jlong (Feb 20, 2010)

On both of my recent 4 gear purchases, the rear axle ring gears were bone dry causing a nasty squeal (you have to open up the chassis to get to it). Also filed slightly more taper on the guide pin surfaces as they would catch on my crossovers. All is well now.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I have to say I just got a bunch of new AW Ultra g's 3 gear AFX type of chassis's from Rob aka Bud's HO and they all came loaded with white grease all over the plastic drive train. These cars are seriously excellent running. ANd quiet!!


----------



## jlong (Feb 20, 2010)

Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> I have to say I just got a bunch of new AW Ultra g's 3 gear AFX type of chassis's from Rob aka Bud's HO and they all came loaded with white grease all over the plastic drive train. These cars are seriously excellent running. ANd quiet!!


The gears on top of the chassis were well lubed with white grease on my 4 gears. It's just the axle ring gear contained within the chassis that was dry. And yes, they are excellent runners once broke in.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

jlong said:


> The gears on top of the chassis were well lubed with white grease on my 4 gears. It's just the axle ring gear contained within the chassis that was dry. And yes, they are excellent runners once broke in.


Ahh, i'll have to check that out.

Thanks for the info.:thumbsup:


----------

